# Red Standard in Florida



## Odysseus (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello,

My wife and I are looking to get a red standard poodle. I didn’t see anything in the sticky’s for breeders that had red puppies available.

So we were just looking to see if anyone had any recommendations. Ideally, they would be in Florida but we would be willing to travel to nearby states.

thank you for your help.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Most responsible breeders have waiting lists for their puppies. They're not advertising "ready to go" litters, they're building interest for a future litter. Half the time their dogs aren't even bred yet when they start building their waiting list. They want to make sure they have homes lined up, plus back ups, so they don't have to do it all on top of caring for puppies. 

OCCASIONALLY they'll have enough people back out last minute that they wind up with a puppy or two not accounted for. It's pure LUCK to find that, though, and chances are you won't have top pick and may not get the gender you prefer. If you have any other preferences beyond color, it's best to get on the wait list first thing so you have the best shot at getting your top choices. 

Point: instead of looking for "puppies available" just start looking for breeders that produce the color you're interested in. Research how to locate a responsible breeder. Know how to spot scams, BYBers, and puppy mills. 

Your best bet is going to be checking the local and state breed clubs and kennel clubs. Reach out to local and nearby vets and groomers. You can also search using google, though be VERY careful as there are a lot of BYBers out there. If it's on puppy find you can assume it's not coming from a responsible breeder. 

What makes a breeder responsible? That opinion varies by person, though i believe that the key points remain the same. You want to see health testing - not just vet checked - for breed specific and general genetic health problems (hips/elbows/joints, heart, eyes, etc.) You want to see the breeder active in SOMETHING - show, sport, therapy work, etc - to prove that their dogs meet the standard. You want a good contract - health guarantee, genetic guarantee, spay/neuter, return to breeder clause, etc. And that's just the start.

Good luck in your search!

PS - i just googled "standard poodle breeders in FL" and right on the first page there are two breeders in FL (one in Arcadia and one in Orlando) that tick the right boxes. So... google away!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

TK9NY has given solid info.

This is my contribution. Is this your first dog, first standard poodle, first time searching for a quality, conscientious breeder?

What draws you to the standard poodle? 

*We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.* What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders many of us prefer to support are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

*It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from*. For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US or Canada. A bottom line difference is between those who're breeding primarily for profit and those who're breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed. Each of their, usually infrequent, breedings are thoughtfully chosen to try to improve something in their lines and consequently the future of the breed.

*About reviews,* a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

*Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance*. Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet". Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks.


*Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder.* The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum.* There are also poodle specific DNA panels for those testable conditions. Those are companion testing with the OFA/CHIC testing.
Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


*A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if *the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

*Read thru any contracts that may be listed. *If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

*Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times* and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

*When you start making contacts, *let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

*Color preferences are understandable but* keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.
That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years. Most poodle colors fade.

*Gender preferences* will also limit your options.

*Temperament and personality* are lifelong traits.

*Be prepared to spend *in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

*Be prepared to travel *outside your preferred area.

*As a very general rule, websites to be leery of* are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".

One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles. That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

*An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. *An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


*As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist criteria.*

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


*Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time *

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them

Use your local, regional or national Poodle Club's breeder referral folks to help find good breeders.

There are Multi listings above the individual states. These sites all have some health testing requirements to be listed.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





Depending on how far these breeders are from you, several breeders come to mind for reds.

NOLA Standards in Louisiana is very well thought of. They had to evacuate so I don't know if they've settled back yet.

Patriot Poodles in Carthage, Mo is another.

Palmares in NW Arkansas is another good red standard breeder.

Farleys D Standards in Pennsylvania are probably too far, but definitely worth the look.


----------

